# Proviron during first cycle



## BigBadBen (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I am into my first cycle 3 weeks now. No gyno issues.

1 ml/week of Test Cyp at 300/ml

Is it acceptable to us Proviron (which I have) instead of Arimidex or Aromasin during my cycle to control estrogen and keep free test levels high?  I have Tamox and Clomid for PCT.

Stats:
Age 50
Height 5'9"
Weight 175 lbs
BF 15%

Thanks  Ben


----------



## BigBadBen (Dec 7, 2011)

Bump please


----------



## GMO (Dec 7, 2011)

Not instead...but you may use it with.  Proviron has some anti-e properties, but not to the extent needed to replace an ai.


----------



## aja44 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you can afford it, I would recommend Aromasin over Adex.  I ran it at 12.5mg EOD during entire cycle and then throughout PCT


----------



## .V. (Dec 7, 2011)

At that dosage you probably will not have issues or need for an AI.  Of course you want to have it on hand just in case it is needed.

Proviron is just fine.  If you need an AI, it's not good enough but for a little extra boost in the libido dept...go ahead and use it.  However, with this dosage...even this should not be needed.  If you are used to the test level of a normal 50 year old man and now you are on a dosage that will put you at a much higher level than an 18 year old has...you will probably be a walking erection starting in the next week or two...if you aren't already.


----------



## BigBadBen (Dec 7, 2011)

These were my recent test results.

Test 4.5 nmol/L Ref is 10.0 - 30.0
Test Free 169 pmol/L Ref 90-700
Test Bio 4.0 nmol/L Ref 2-16
Sex Hormone Binding Glob 6 nmol/L Ref 10-70


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2011)

up the test to at least 400mg per week, add an ai, take proviron and you should have an enjoyable cycle.


----------



## BigBadBen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice chaps, gonna get a lil Aromasin as suggested.

Cheers!


----------



## BigBadBen (Dec 7, 2011)

BP2000 can't PM ya bro...not enough posts :-(


----------



## big60235 (Dec 8, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> up the test to at least 400mg per week, add an ai, take proviron and you should have an enjoyable cycle.



True dat!!!! 300 mg's per week is just little over natural production levels and it will shut down you body production of natural test. With that you are at just above zero effect. I would bump the dose to 400 + and take 25 mg's of proviron twice per day. 

As stated above you probably won't need the Aromasin but should have it on hand at the start of all cycle just in case. 

Good Luck bro and ask more questions.


----------



## BigBadBen (Dec 8, 2011)

big60235 said:


> True dat!!!! 300 mg's per week is just little over natural production levels and it will shut down you body production of natural test. With that you are at just above zero effect. I would bump the dose to 400 + and take 25 mg's of proviron twice per day.
> 
> As stated above you probably won't need the Aromasin but should have it on hand at the start of all cycle just in case.
> 
> Good Luck bro and ask more questions.


 
I did another shot yesterday so am at 400 now and for the rest of my cycle.

To be honest at 50 I am not sure how much nat test I was producing, not much based on my blood work results.

As this is my first cycle I was trying to ease into things, I am in no rush that's for sure. Gotta figure out what my body likes and how it effects me both positive and negative. My GF says I have changed since starting this cycle....more of a shorter fuse which is not like me at all. She is my bell weather

Cheers mates!

Ben


----------



## TBLAZIN (Dec 9, 2011)

that will pass, i get a lil edgy at first, once the test "settles" in, levels get normal, you should be fine, what i do is remind myself its the test and that whomever is getting me mad at that moment, isn't really pissn me off that bad..lol...


----------



## BigBadBen (Dec 9, 2011)

TBLAZIN said:


> that will pass, i get a lil edgy at first, once the test "settles" in, levels get normal, you should be fine, what i do is remind myself its the test and that whomever is getting me mad at that moment, isn't really pissn me off that bad..lol...


 
I sure hope so as I am not myself in many ways!!!


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 9, 2011)

500 mgs a week is the sweet spot for a first cycle. I had great gains with that and loved the test god feeling.


----------

